# oprimir timbres



## mouzhik

Hola,

Estoy leyendo "El jinete polaco" de Antonio Molina y en el fragmento siguiente hay una frase sobre la cual tengo dudas:

_« Una hora después, extenuado por la imposibilidad de no seguir repitiendo en silencio palabras absurdas terminadas en «añas» y de lograr que la guardesa ajustara su narración a un orden cronológico, *el inspector Florencio Pérez oprimió enérgicamente varios timbres*, sostuvo dos conversaciones telefónicas colgando luego el auricular con la adecuada violencia, se puso la gabardina y el sombrero y dio orden de preparar un automóvil adscrito al parque de la comisaría, al objeto de presenciarse con la mayor prontitud en el lugar de los hechos, según explicó más tarde en un informe cuya redacción le costó más desvelos que la primera estrofa del soneto al general Orduña, …»_

Esta frase significa que el inspector descolgó el teléfono, ¿verdad?
O, diciéndolo de otro modo, ¿paró los timbres de varias llamadas?

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo


----------



## Artifacs

En mi opinión, la frase enumera una serie de acciones diferentes.


*oprimió varios timbres* = pulsó varios botones de llamada sonora.
*sostuvo dos conversaciones telefónicas* = habló por teléfono con dos personas diferentes.
*colgando [...] luego* = dejó el teléfono en su lugar
*se puso gabardina y sombrero [...]* = etc.


----------



## mouzhik

Artifacs said:


> En mi opinión, la frase enumera una serie de acciones diferentes.
> 
> 
> *oprimió varios timbres* = pulsó varios botones de llamada sonora.
> *sostuvo dos conversaciones telefónicas* = habló por teléfono con dos personas diferentes.
> *colgando [...] luego* = dejó el teléfono en su lugar
> *se puso gabardina y sombrero [...]* = etc.


Gracias por tus explicaciones. 

El resto del pasaje es bastante comprensible, no tengo dudas con respecto a su sentido.

Sin embargo, la acción toma lugar en 1941 (más o menos) y los teléfonos no tenían muchos botones por aquel entonces... y llamadas otras que sonoras tampoco había.

Así que eso de "_pulsó varios botones de llamada sonora_", no sé, no lo veo muy claro.


----------



## Lurrezko

El timbre se inventó en el siglo XIX. 

Yo lo veo como Artifacs: esos timbres nada tienen que ver con el teléfono, serán interruptores que conectan con alguien, su secretaria, qué sé yo. 

Por otro lado, no seré yo quien contradiga a Muñoz Molina pero los timbres es más frecuente pulsarlos que oprimirlos.

Un saludo


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> El timbre se inventó en el siglo XIX.
> 
> Yo lo veo como Artifacs: esos timbres nada tienen que ver con el teléfono, serán interruptores que conectan con alguien, su secretaria, qué sé yo.
> 
> Por otro lado, no seré yo quien contradiga a Muñoz Molina pero los timbres es más frecuente pulsarlos que oprimirlos.
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias por tu aportación.

No se trata de contradecir al autor (cuya maestría ya es más que conocida), yo solo intento comprender mejor su texto.

El inspector no tenía secretaria.

Sí, el timbre es más antiguo que el teléfono móvil, es verdad, pera la palabra "timbre" puede también significar la cualidad del sonido y, por metonimia, el sonido mismo.


----------



## Lurrezko

mouzhik said:


> Sí, el timbre es más antiguo que el teléfono móvil, es verdad, pera la palabra "timbre" puede también significar la cualidad del sonido y, por metonimia, el sonido mismo.


Conozco las acepciones de timbre, créeme.

El inspector pulsó dos interruptores que hicieron sonar timbres: si estaban en el teléfono, en su mesa o donde fuera se me escapa. Entiendo que los timbres estaban destinados a alertar a algún colaborador y de ahí que sostuviera llamadas posteriores. Esa es la secuencia que entiendo leyendo tu pasaje.

Un saludo


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

mouzhik said:


> Sí, el timbre es más antiguo que el teléfono móvil, es verdad, pera la palabra "timbre" puede también significar la cualidad del sonido y, por metonimia, el sonido mismo.


Pulsó con fuerza algún tipo de botón que produjo sonido. No hay otra interpretacion posible.


----------



## Kaxgufen

mouzhik said:


> pera la palabra "timbre" puede también significar la cualidad del sonido y, por metonimia, el sonido mismo.


¿Y cómo haría el inspector para oprimir la cualidad del sonido o el sonido mismo? 
Oprime una tecla, una perilla, un botón.


----------



## mouzhik

Gracias a todo el mundo.

¿Han leído el libro en cuestión? ¿O cualquier otro libro de Antonio Molina?


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Pulsó con fuerza algún tipo de botón que produjo sonido. No hay otra interpretación posible.





mouzhik said:


> ¿Han leído el libro en cuestión? ¿O cualquier otro libro de Antonio Molina?


Sí, un par, incluido el que citas (hace tiempo ya)... Muy buen escritor.

Un saludo


----------



## mouzhik

Gracias, Miguel.

Preguntaba por sus libros porque este escritor tiene un lenguaje propio, usa a veces palabras de modo muy insólito.

Pero a lo mejor me equivoco aquí y solo se trata de botones.

Tenía mis dudas también, porque se trata de una pequeña cuidad en Andalucía justo depuesto de la Guerra Civil y no veía muchos botones por allí: no estamos muy lejos de "Las Hurdes, tierra sin pan"...


----------



## Lamarimba

Al parecer, la imaginaria Mágina ( la Mágina de Muñoz Molina) es en realidad Úbeda. Queda lejos de Las Hurdes.

En los años cuarenta debía tener en torno a treinta mil habitantes. Hoy es Ciudad Patrimonio Cultural de la Humanidad. Una de las quince que hay en España.

Por cierto, ya en esa época había teléfonos tipo centralita, si es que se llaman así, con lineas de extensión a otras dependencias, aunque todo indica que el autor se refiere a timbres, simples timbres, ya sabes; los pulsas y suenan un poco más allá. Sirven para avisar a alguien de algo.


----------



## mouzhik

Gracias por tu contribución. 

Sé que Úbeda está lejos de Las Hurdes, pero ya hablaba más bien del ambiente de la película, no de la distancia.


----------



## Lamarimba

mouzhik said:


> hablaba más bien del ambiente


Y yo.

Un saludo


----------



## mouzhik

Lamarimba said:


> Y yo.
> 
> Un saludo


Pues no conozco la historia de Úbeda tan en detalle, no sé como era la comisaría en 1941.

Pero en la imaginaria Mágina de esta época hasta el médico acomodado usa un coche de caballos, por eso las centralitas con líneas de extensión y muchos botones en la comisaría ne me parecen muy verosímil.

A ver si hay un ubetense por aquí...


----------



## Rocko!

Tal vez “oprimió varios timbres” significa que en diferentes ocasiones el personaje puso la mano encima de los timbres de un teléfono, para silenciarlos (impedir su vibración).


----------



## mouzhik

¡Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, Rocko! 

O cuando una imagen vale más que mil palabras...


----------



## Alemanita

mouzhik said:


> una imagen



Pero este tipo de teléfono estaba sujetado a una pared. No me imagino al comisario levantándose cada dos por tres para colocar la mano encima de los timbres para callarlos.

Perdón por meterme dónde no me llaman, pero he estado siguiendo este hilo y me pareció obvio desde el principio que el comisario tenía en su escritorio algunos botones (timbres) con los cuales podía llamar a alguien de la habitación de al lado a su oficina.

P.D. veo que es inspector.


----------



## Quiviscumque

Pero vamos a ver, que la tecnología del timbre es sencillísima, y que Úbeda en 1941 no era el desierto de Kalahari. Pregunta socrática, estimado mouzhik: ¿Te causaría extrañeza la existencia de un timbre en 1941 en una comisaría de, digamos, Saumur?


----------



## mouzhik

Alemanita said:


> Pero este tipo de teléfono estaba sujetado a una pared. No me imagino al comisario levantándose cada dos por tres para colocar la mano encima de los timbres para callarlos.
> 
> Perdón por meterme dónde no me llaman, pero he estado siguiendo este hilo y me pareció obvio desde el principio que el comisario tenía en su escritorio algunos botones (timbres) con los cuales podía llamar a alguien de la habitación de al lado a su oficina.
> 
> P.D. veo que es inspector.


Gracias por tu aportación.

¿Y si su escritorio estaba al lado de la pared?

Es más probable que une habitación al lado de su oficina, que no había ninguna.


----------



## mouzhik

Quiviscumque said:


> Pero vamos a ver, que la tecnología del timbre es sencillísima, y que Úbeda en 1941 no era el desierto de Kalahari. Pregunta socrática, estimado mouzhik: ¿Te causaría extrañeza la existencia de un timbre en 1941 en una comisaría de, digamos, Saumur?


Gracias por tu ayuda. 

Pues no, no me extrañaría para nada, sobre todo si tenemos en cuenta que estaba ocupada, a lo mejor los Alemanes ya habían modernizado un poco la comisaría. 

Ahora yo no creo que la cuidad de Mágina sea una copia certificada de Úbeda y mucho menos tratándose del año 1941, es palmario que la novela en cuestión no es un reportaje documental ni un exacto relato historico. 
Hay elementos imaginarios con mucho lenguaje figurado, poético y creativo. 

Pero vamos, que sean botones, llamadores u otra cosa, lo veo ahora mucho más claro gracias a todos ustedes!


----------



## Calambur

mouzhik said:


> *oprimió enérgicamente varios timbres*, sostuvo dos conversaciones telefónicas colgando luego el auricular


Hola.

Perdón por meterme, pero no entiendo bien por qué tanta negativa a aceptar que sobre un escritorio pudiera haber timbres.

Enlazo _un par_ de imágenes, de época.
1) Timbres/llamadores de apoyar. Varios modelos, por si falla el _link_.
2) Escritorio, con toda la parafernalia de objetos usuales, incluidos dos teléfonos (no para que el usuario hablara por los dos al mismo tiempo sino, seguramente, con dos líneas diferentes) y sobre la línea inferior, del centro "ligeramente a la izquierda", uno de esos timbres de escritorio.

Saludos._


----------



## mouzhik

Gracias por tus enlaces, Calambur. 

Los timbres que veo en los imágenes son dispositivos para llamar a alguien (al servicio, al ayudante, etc.).

Sin embrago, en el momento de los hechos la única y verdadera preocupación del inspector es componer un soneto al general Orduña (... _*extenuado por la imposibilidad de no seguir repitiendo en silencio palabras absurdas terminadas en «añas»*_...), los otros asuntos son solo distracciones innecesarios, por eso no creo que el (inseguro) inspector llamase a alguien, más bien se trata de llamadas entrantes. 

Al menos es mi comprensión des las circunstancias.


----------



## Lurrezko

mouzhik said:


> Al menos es mi comprensión des las circunstancias.


Pero fíjate que tu comprensión de las circunstancias choca con lo que entendemos la totalidad de los foreros nativos que hemos opinado, a uno y otro lado del charco (una unanimidad que no es frecuente en este foro, por cierto). Solo uno de nosotros (y juraría que más por buena voluntad que por convencimiento) ha dicho que _tal vez.._. Para todos nosotros, oprimir un timbre es pulsarlo, no ponerle la mano encima para matar su sonido.

Un saludo


----------



## Rocko!

Si el personaje *no quería interrupciones* no entiendo *para qué* haría sonar un timbre para hacer venir personas que inevitablemente lo interrumpirían.


----------



## Lamarimba

mouzhik said:


> los otros asuntos son solo distracciones innecesarios


Vamos a ver.  
El otro asunto es *el interrogatorio *(o la confesión)* de la guardesa*, que el inspector da por *acabado justo cuando da los dos timbrazos*. Supongo que son avisos a quien tuviera que encargarse de acompañar o encerrar a esa señora, no sé, no he leído la novela.


----------



## Rocko!

Acabo de leer el texto de la novela. La expresión "_oprimir timbres_" forma parte de la conclusión de la descripción de una escena. Efectivamente, es literal: el personaje hizo sonar unos timbres para que vinieran otras personas, también hizo dos llamadas, y enseguida le dijo a las personas que llegaron a atender el llamado por medio de timbres que prepararan su automóvil.
Mis respuestas anteriores estaban equivocadas pero no eran descabelladas antes de revisar el contexto. Si nadie pudo compartir mis conjeturas dadas antes de leer el texto completo, no me preocupa. Sigo pensando que cuando parecía que el personaje no quería interrupciones lo más absurdo era tocar timbres.


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> Pero fíjate que tu comprensión de las circunstancias choca con lo que entendemos la totalidad de los foreros nativos que hemos opinado, a uno y otro lado del charco (una unanimidad que no es frecuente en este foro, por cierto). Solo uno de nosotros (y juraría que más por buena voluntad que por convencimiento) ha dicho que _tal vez.._. Para todos nosotros, oprimir un timbre es pulsarlo, no ponerle la mano encima para matar su sonido.
> 
> Un saludo


Puedo equivocarme, claro, pero por suerte para mi no se trata de un informe forense ni de un estudio estadístico: es una obra literaria, una obra de ficción y por esa nos deja una cierta margen de interpretación. 

Como en una proyección de ciné, todos vemos la misma película, pero cada uno entiendo lo suyo.


----------



## mouzhik

Lamarimba said:


> Vamos a ver.
> El otro asunto es *el interrogatorio *(o la confesión)* de la guardesa*, que el inspector da por *acabado justo cuando da los dos timbrazos*. Supongo que son avisos a quien tuviera que encargarse de acompañar o encerrar a esa señora, no sé, no he leído la novela.


Pues no, no hace falta a nadie para acompañar a la guardesa ni mucho menos para encerrarla: ella va a venir con el inspector al lugar de los hechos que es su domicilio.


----------



## Lurrezko

mouzhik said:


> Como en una proyección de ciné, todos vemos la misma película, pero cada uno entiendo lo suyo.


Nadie te lo impide, por supuesto. Solamente digo que si entrara en un foro de otro idioma con una idea y todos los nativos me dijeran que la idea es otra, me lo pensaría.

En cualquier caso, no estaría de más, si sigues con la duda, que localizaras la traducción al francés y miraras lo que entendió un hablante de tu lengua al traducir el fragmento.

Un saludo


----------



## mouzhik

Rocko! said:


> Acabo de leer el texto de la novela. La expresión "_oprimir timbres_" forma parte de la conclusión de la descripción de una escena. Efectivamente, es literal: el personaje hizo sonar unos timbres para que vinieran otras personas, también hizo dos llamadas, y enseguida le dijo a las personas que llegaron a atender el llamado por medio de timbres que prepararan su automóvil.
> Mis respuestas anteriores estaban equivocadas pero no eran descabelladas antes de revisar el contexto. Si nadie pudo compartir mis conjeturas dadas antes de leer el texto completo, no me preocupa. Sigo pensando que cuando parecía que el personaje no quería interrupciones lo más absurdo era tocar timbres.


Un poco antes del primer fragmento :

« Que a la comisaría le llamaran en Mágina la perrera sumía al inspector Florencio Pérez en un estado próximo a la mortificación: que una mujer desmelenada, con un ruinoso tabardo sobre los hombros, un manojo de llaves y unas hediondas botas de agua se colara en su propio despacho* a esa hora tranquila de la mañana que él solía consagrar dulcemente a no hacer nada y a medir endecasílabos*, le hablara a gritos y no diera muestras de miedo a su autoridad, pronunciando de paso la palabra perrera, estuvo a punto de producirle un colapso cardíaco. »

Pues sí, por la mañana el inspector solía estar tranquillo y componer sus sonetos, por eso estoy tan seguro que no quería interrupciones.

En la escena solo hay tres participantes: el inspector, el guardia Murciano y la guardesa. No se hace ninguna mention de _"otras personas"_.


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> Nadie te lo impide, por supuesto. Solamente digo que si entrara en un foro de otro idioma con una idea y todos los nativos me dijeran que la idea es otra, me lo pensaría.
> 
> En cualquier caso, no estaría de más, si sigues con la duda, que localizaras la traducción al francés y miraras lo que entendió un hablante de tu lengua al traducir el fragmento.
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias por tu consejo.

Voy a buscar la traducción al francés para averiguarlo.


----------



## Rocko!

mouzhik said:


> En la escena solo hay tres participantes: el inspector, el guardia Murciano y la guardesa. No se hace ninguna mention de _"otras personas"_.


Lo que sucede es que me bastó ver que pocas letras después se dice que hizo acto de presencia en un sótano, para darme cuenta de que la guerra contra las interrupciones la había perdido y había oprimido los timbres para llamar a sus ayudantes, lo cuales tenemos que entender que no estaban en la oficina, sino en otro lugar y que solo acuden cuando oyen el timbre.
Tengo que reconocer que el párrafo dado en este hilo debió bastarme, pero mi costumbre de leer a golpe de vista me hace perder muchos detalles.


----------



## mouzhik

Rocko! said:


> Lo que sucede es que me bastó ver que pocas letras después se dice que hizo acto de presencia en un sótano, para darme cuenta de que la guerra contra las interrupciones la había perdido y había oprimido los timbres para llamar a sus ayudantes, lo cuales tenemos que entender que no estaban en la oficina, sino en otro lugar y que solo acuden cuando oyen el timbre.
> Tengo que reconocer que el párrafo dado en este hilo debió bastarme, pero mi costumbre de leer a golpe de vista me hace perder muchos detalles.


Lo siento, pero no estoy de acuerdo contigo.

De qué ayudante*S* se trata? Puedes citar el fragmento con _"sus ayudantes"_, por favor?


----------



## Rocko!

mouzhik said:


> De qué ayudante*S* se trata? Puedes citar el fragmento con _"sus ayudantes"_, por favor?


Me refiero a que había, por lo menos, un subordinado; la(s) persona(s) que estuvo/estuvieron a cargo de preparar el automóvil.


> y dio orden de preparar un automóvil


Mientras el subordinado o subordinados llegaba(n), él hizo dos llamadas telefónicas a quién sabe quién(es).


----------



## mouzhik

Rocko! said:


> Me refiero a que había, por lo menos, un subordinado; la(s) persona(s) que estuvo/estuvieron a cargo de preparar el automóvil.
> 
> Mientras el subordinado o subordinados llegaba(n), él hizo dos llamadas telefónicas a quién sabe quién(es).


Sí, hay un solo subordinado en el relato: el guardia Murciano.

Los subordinados en plural son conjeturas tuyas.


----------



## jilar

mouzhik said:


> El inspector no tenía secretaria


La función o finalidad de esos timbres es irrelevante en el relato, al menos tal y como aparece mencionado en tu frase, donde solo dice que "oprimió/pulso varios".

Por poder puede tener un timbre que esté conectado a la casa de putas del pueblo y que cuando las meretrices oyen ese timbre saben que esa noche el inspector se pasará por el local, por trabajo o por placer, vete tú a saber.
Y así podríamos imaginar diferentes timbres con diferentes finalidades. Las que sean. Es algo irrelevante.

Obviamente lo más pausible es que fueran timbres relativos a su trabajo. Si no tiene secretaria pues no tendrá ningún timbre para avisarla, evidentemente, pero ¿no puedes asumir que simplemente son timbres para avisar a alguien, sea quien sea?

En fin, que yo lo entiendo como te han dicho el resto de nativos. En su escritorio, o en su despacho, tiene una serie de timbres (típicamente botones para ser pulsados, por ejemolo) y él pulsa varios.

Luego, el relato, añade otras acciones que el personaje realiza como las llamadas de teléfono y tal.

Aplica la navaja de Occam: la explicación más sencilla es la que suele funcionar.


----------



## Ballenero

El argumento de "todos lo dicen" no me vale.
La Tierra era el centro del Universo, todos lo decían.

A mí también me extraña primero, que diga oprimió y segundo, varios timbres, no bastaba con uno, tenía que ser varios.
¿A santo de qué?
Si estuvieramos en Nueva York en los años cincuenta, no sería extraño, pero en un pueblo prácticamente rural de aquella época no me imagino una empresa de electricistas en ese pueblo instalando timbres para avisar a alguien que está por ahí cerca y que con dar una voz sería suficiente, en la España de la posguerra (había acabado hacía solo dos años) que no tenían ni para comer y la guerra mundial asolando Europa.

Yo creo que es más sencillo que todo eso.
*Un timbre es un sello.*
Oprimir se hace con la mano, no con un dedo.
Por lo tanto, apretó, presionó, hizo fuerza contra varios sellos de los documentos que tenía sobre la mesa de su despacho.


----------



## Marsianitoh

A ver, la comisaría tiene teléfono y un parque de automóviles ( ordena que le preparen uno adscrito al mismo)  ¿y a alguien le parece raro que el comisario tenga timbres en su mesa o su despacho para avisar/ llamar a alguien que esté en otras dependencias?
 El comisario toca varios timbres  hasta que aparece el subordinado al que ordena que le prepare el coche. No sé dónde está el problema ( como mucho que "oprimir" me resulta raro para decir que pulsa un timbre).
Ballenero, para decir que pegamos sellos no decimos que "oprimimos timbres", ni nos dedicamos a apretar sellos con la mano.
Otra opción, muy traída por los pelos, es que esté llamando " timbre" a los chismes estos que se aprietan para echar sellos/firmas en documentos, pero me resulta raro.
Edit: He rebuscado un poco y por lo visto también se llama "timbre" a ese tipo de aparatos para sellar, por lo tanto se puede estar refiriendo a que selló un par de documentos con un timbre de ese estilo.Timbres de Goma Baratos y de Calidad | Trofeos y Articulos de Oficina | TIMBRES DE GOMA


----------



## mouzhik

jilar said:


> La función o finalidad de esos timbres es irrelevante en el relato, al menos tal y como aparece mencionado en tu frase, donde solo dice que "oprimió/pulso varios".
> 
> Por poder puede tener un timbre que esté conectado a la casa de putas del pueblo y que cuando las meretrices oyen ese timbre saben que esa noche el inspector se pasará por el local, por trabajo o por placer, vete tú a saber.
> Y así podríamos imaginar diferentes timbres con diferentes finalidades. Las que sean. Es algo irrelevante.
> 
> Obviamente lo más pausible es que fueran timbres relativos a su trabajo. Si no tiene secretaria pues no tendrá ningún timbre para avisarla, evidentemente, pero ¿no puedes asumir que simplemente son timbres para avisar a alguien, sea quien sea?
> 
> En fin, que yo lo entiendo como te han dicho el resto de nativos. En su escritorio, o en su despacho, tiene una serie de timbres (típicamente botones para ser pulsados, por ejemolo) y él pulsa varios.
> 
> Luego, el relato, añade otras acciones que el personaje realiza como las llamadas de teléfono y tal.
> 
> Aplica la navaja de Occam: la explicación más sencilla es la que suele funcionar.


Te noto poco ambicioso... ¿Porqué solo una casa de putas? 

No te cortes, a lo mejor era un timbre para llamar una nave de extraterrestres. 

Es la magia del arte verdadero (hablo ahora de la novela de Antonio Molina): suele escaparse a las explicaciones muy sencillas.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí vi ayer en varios libros que en España tienen muchos significados para la palabra timbre. Vi que Galdós hablaba de los timbres de un aparato en un barco (creo que eran los ruidos de una bomba de presión). A mí tampoco me gusta aquí la palabra “oprimir”, pero ésta tendría sentido si el zumbador de un timbre eléctrico estuviera instalado fuera del edificio, por ejemplo, en el estacionamiento de los carros oficiales.
En mi zona “timbre” puede tener significado de “timbrazo” (no usamos mucho la palabra “timbrazo”), pero solamente lo menciono para futuros buscadores de acepciones, ya que el texto analizado es de España y tal vez no vale allí lo último que anoté.


----------



## mouzhik

Ballenero said:


> El argumento de "todos lo dicen" no me vale.
> La Tierra era el centro del Universo, todos lo decían.
> 
> A mí también me extraña primero, que diga oprimió y segundo, varios timbres, no bastaba con uno, tenía que ser varios.
> ¿A santo de qué?
> Si estuvieramos en Nueva York en los años cincuenta, no sería extraño, pero en un pueblo prácticamente rural de aquella época no me imagino una empresa de electricistas en ese pueblo instalando timbres para avisar a alguien que está por ahí cerca y que con dar una voz sería suficiente, en la España de la posguerra (había acabado hacía solo dos años) que no tenían ni para comer y la guerra mundial asolando Europa.
> 
> Yo creo que es más sencillo que todo eso.
> *Un timbre es un sello.*
> Oprimir se hace con la mano, no con un dedo.
> Por lo tanto, apretó, presionó, hizo fuerza contra varios sellos de los documentos que tenía sobre la mesa de su despacho.



¡Muchas gracias por tu opinión tan original e interesante! 

No he pensado en ningún momento en sellos, pero ahora me parece la posibilidad más verosímil.


----------



## Marsianitoh

mouzhik said:


> ¡Muchas gracias por tu opinión tan original e interesante!
> 
> No he pensado en ningún momento en sellos, pero ahora me parece la posibilidad más verosímil.


¿Te parece lo más verosímil que el comisario apretara fuerte  con la mano los sellos que tienen los documentos que hay sobre su mesa? Porque eso es lo que está diciendo Ballenero que significa " oprimió enérgicamente varios timbres". Lo siento pero no tiene sentido.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> A ver, la comisaría tiene teléfono y un " ( ordena que le preparen uno adscrito al mismo)  ¿y a alguien le parece raro que el comisario tenga timbres en su mesa o su despacho para avisar/ llamar a alguien que esté en otras dependencias?
> El comisario toca varios timbres  hasta que aparece el subordinado al que ordena que le prepare el coche. No sé dónde está el problema ( como mucho que "oprimir" me resulta raro para decir que pulsa un timbre).
> Ballenero, para decir que pegamos sellos no decimos que "oprimimos timbres", ni nos dedicamos a apretar sellos con la mano.
> Otra opción, muy traída por los pelos, es que esté llamando " timbre" a los chismes estos que se aprietan para echar sellos/firmas en documentos, pero me resulta raro.
> Edit: He rebuscado un poco y por lo visto también se llama "timbre" a ese tipo de aparatos para sellar, por lo tanto se puede estar refiriendo a que selló un par de documentos con un timbre de ese estilo.Timbres de Goma Baratos y de Calidad | Trofeos y Articulos de Oficina | TIMBRES DE GOMA


Gracias por tu contribución. 

Vamos por partes: no hay ningún "_parque de automóviles_" en la comisario de Mágina, solo hay un único coche.

_"...y dio orden de preparar un automóvil adscrito al parque de la comisaría, al objeto de presenciarse con la mayor prontitud en el lugar de los hechos, *según explicó más tarde en un informe* cuya redacción le costó más desvelos que la primera estrofa del soneto al general Orduña,..."_

Este pasaje del texto es un discurso indirecto, tomado del informe del mismo inspector. Es una persona acomplejada e  insegura, por eso intenta en su informe dar más importancia a todo: a la comisaría, al asunto, a si mismo...

Es cierto, no se dice "oprimir timbres" para pegar selos, pero tampoco para pulsar botones. 

No sé desde cuando existen este tipo de dispositivos como en tu enlace, a mi tu otra opción me parece muy creíble y no traída por los pelos.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> ¿Te parece lo más verosímil que el comisario apretara fuerte  con la mano los sellos que tienen los documentos que hay sobre su mesa? Porque eso es lo que está diciendo Ballenero que significa " oprimió enérgicamente varios timbres". Lo siento pero no tiene sentido.


Pues para mi sí, tiene todo el sentido en el contexto de la escena, de la época y del lugar que ya he explicado más arriba.


----------



## Rocko!

mouzhik said:


> Vamos por partes: no hay ningún "_parque de automóviles_" en la comisario de Mágina, solo hay un único coche.
> _"...y dio orden de preparar un automóvil adscrito al parque de la comisaría, al objeto de presenciarse con la mayor prontitud en el lugar de los hechos, *según explicó más tarde en un informe* cuya redacción le costó más desvelos que la primera estrofa del soneto al general Orduña,..."_


Perdón, pero “preparar un automóvil adscrito al parque de la comisaría” es una frase que menciona seleccionar un automóvil cualquiera de los que forman parte de un conjunto de varios automóviles que son propiedad de la comisaría” (cualquiera que pudiera ser puesto al servicio del personaje, en este caso). Si ves que nos borran los moderadores es porque ya estamos saliéndonos del tema. Tendrías que abrir otro hilo para determinar lo que es un parque y “un automóvil”, ya que la palabra “un”, no siempre significa “uno”).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

mouzhik said:


> Pues para mi sí, tiene todo el sentido en el contexto de la escena, de la época y del lugar que ya he explicado más arriba.


En absoluto, es de lo más descabellado que se ha propuesto en este hilo, de verdad.

Un saludo


----------



## mouzhik

Rocko! said:


> Perdón, pero “preparar un automóvil adscrito al parque de la comisaría” es una frase que menciona seleccionar un automóvil cualquiera de los que forman parte de un conjunto de varios automóviles que son propiedad de la comisaría” (cualquiera que pudiera ser puesto al servicio del personaje, en este caso). Si ves que nos borran los moderadores es porque ya estamos saliéndonos del tema. Tendrías que abrir otro hilo para determinar lo que es un parque y “un automóvil”, ya que la palabra “un”, no siempre significa “uno”).


Estoy de acuerdo contigo : tu costumbre de leer a golpe de vista te hace perder muchos detalles...


----------



## mouzhik

Miguel On Ojj said:


> En absoluto, es de lo más descabellado que se ha propuesto en este hilo, de verdad.
> 
> Un saludo


Te agradezco tu opinion, de verdad. 

Gracias a este hilo he aprendido mucho y sobre todo ahora comprendo mejor el texto.


----------



## Marsianitoh

mouzhik said:


> Pues para mi sí, tiene todo el sentido en el contexto de la escena, de la época y del lugar que ya he explicado más arriba.


Pues te aseguro que no lo tiene, se pueden oprimir/ apretar/ presionar dos objetos que se llaman timbre:  uno, el más común y más plausible,  un dispositivo que emite ruido y el otro, un dispositivo que gracias a la tinta que lleva incorporada o tras haber sido embebido en ella sirve para estampar un sello en un documento. Para esto último el nombre más común es "sello".
Te puedes quedar con el que te dé la gana ( yo voto por los que hacen ring- ring), pero que te quede claro que  " oprimir enérgicamente varios timbres" no significa oprimir fuertemente con la mano los timbres/sellos que porta un documento.
Ah, y una comisaría con teléfono y coche no tenía ningún problema para tener timbres, olvidate de la época y otras zarandajas.


----------



## Calambur

¡Lo que puede la pandemia! - ¿Cuántas páginas tiene el libro?



mouzhik said:


> Es cierto, *no se dice "oprimir timbres"* para pegar selos, pero tampoco *para pulsar botones.*


¿No...?
Pues yo lo diría sin que se me moviera una vibrisa.

Claro que si no te gusta el uso del verbo 'oprimir', podrías protestarle al autor de "El jinete Polanco". Decirle, por ejemplo: "¡Hombre, a ver si se expresa con propiedad!, que me confunde".


Además, no todos los timbres eran eléctricos. Ver acá (última imagen antes de la publicidad), y también se puede buscar el funcionamiento de algunos modelos en YouTube (p. ej. "viejo timbre llamador de recepción de hotel").


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Calambur said:


> viejo timbre llamador de recepción de hotel


¡Es verdad! Esos típicos timbres de los hoteles... Con esa imagen, "no hay más preguntas, señoría" .

Saludos


----------



## Lurrezko

Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¡Es verdad! Esos típicos timbres de los hoteles... Con esa imagen, "no hay más preguntas, señoría" .


En la recepción de algunas viejas fondas de mis montañas aún se ven. La próxima vez que pulse/oprima uno, me acordaré de este hilo fluvial.


----------



## Rocko!

mouzhik said:


> tu costumbre de leer a golpe de vista te hace perder muchos detalles...


Eso me sucede cuando yo lo digo, no cuando tú lo dices, te informo.
Te deseo suerte. No soy lo suficientemente viejo como para conocer esos timbres de comisaria ni cómo se tocan/oprimen.
Buen día para todos.


----------



## Madame Barberin

Hola:

Muy largo este hilo.

Vamos por partes:
- No he leído este libro, aunque sí, varios de este autor (que me encanta)
- Que Mágina sea Úbeda (¡bravo a los foreros que dieron la pista!), lo dice él mismo:



> En la presentación de su libro  El viento de la Luna en Buenos Aires el 25 de octubre de 2007, el autor comentó: “Hay una sierra de Mágina y un aceite de cocina ‘Oro de Mágina’. Al cambiarle el nombre a mi ciudad *se refiere a Úbeda, la ciudad ‘real’+, es mía, puedo cambiarle
> lo que quiera”


http://sedici.unlp.edu.ar/bitstream/handle/10915/3216/Documento_completo__.pdf?sequence=1

- Si Mágina es Úbeda, en el 40 tenía más de 30 000 habitantes (Datos wikipedia), suficiente para tener una comisaría, equipada y moderna acorde a su épocca. Nada que ver pues con un pueblo como las Hurdes 20 años antes. De ser un pueblucho perdido de la sierra tendría a lo más un retén de la Guardia civil, que para eso está.

- Los dichosos timbres (espero que me perdonen los moderadores) = "sonettes", primera traducción del diccionario de la casa. y sí, es de esperar que tuviera más de uno. uno para_ el murciano_, uno para el plantón, uno para el que se ocupa del PARQUE de automóviles. Fuera del detalle de que un escritor de la talla de Muñoz Molina habría pedido que le peparen *EL* coche. No *UN* coche.

- ¿Por qué los oprime enérgicamente? Pues pensaba tener un día tranquilo componiendo versos... que le resisten, y viene una mujer contarle una histora de manera confusa => ésta cabreado, doblemente, por los versos y por la interrupción.

¿Bastantes detalles?

Hasta luego

PD. No tengo ganas de volver a leer todo el hilo pero gracias por la carcajada al forero de la "casa de putas".

-----------
edito para corregir un dedazo.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> Pues te aseguro que no lo tiene, se pueden oprimir/ apretar/ presionar dos objetos que se llaman timbre:  uno, el más común y más plausible,  un dispositivo que emite ruido y el otro, un dispositivo que gracias a la tinta que lleva incorporada o tras haber sido embebido en ella sirve para estampar un sello en un documento. Para esto último el nombre más común es "sello".
> Te puedes quedar con el que te dé la gana ( yo voto por los que hacen ring- ring), pero que te quede claro que  " oprimir enérgicamente varios timbres" no significa oprimir fuertemente con la mano los timbres/sellos que porta un documento.
> Ah, y una comisaría con teléfono y coche no tenía ningún problema para tener timbres, olvidate de la época y otras zarandajas.


Gracias por tu resumen tan claro. 

Pues yo elijo la segunda opción (dispositivo para sellar), no me importa que sea una opinión muy minoritaria. 

Y por último, pero no menos importante: la época y el contexto no son zarandajas para entender una obra de ficción, al contrario, son imprescindibles, al menos para mí.


----------



## Lurrezko

Llegaste al hilo con la imagen mental de que el inspector tapaba un timbre para matar su sonido y te vas con la del inspector estampando sellos. Te sentó bien visitarnos.


----------



## Alemanita

El traductor / la traductora al alemán (no figura el nombre) eligió traducir los timbres como botones
Der polnische Reiter


----------



## Marsianitoh

mouzhik said:


> Y por último, pero no menos importante: la época y el contexto no son zarandajas para entender una obra de ficción, al contrario, son imprescindibles, al menos para mí.


Sí, pero cuando uno se imagina un contexto erróneo ( Las Hurdes del documental de Buñuel) y lo aplica como filtro para entender lo que dice el texto de la manera más peregrina, recomendarte que te dejes de zarandajas es lo más suave que se me ocurre. Pero oye, tú mismo.


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> Llegaste al hilo con la imagen mental de que el inspector tapaba un timbre para matar su sonido y te vas con la del inspector estampando sellos. Te sentó bien visitarnos.


Entiendo tu ironia. 

Sin embargo, has acertado el blanco : el hilo ha sido muy útil para mí.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> Sí, pero cuando uno se imagina un contexto erróneo ( Las Hurdes del documental de Buñuel) y lo aplica como filtro para entender lo que dice el texto de la manera más peregrina, recomendarte que te dejes de zarandajas es lo más suave que se me ocurre. Pero oye, tú mismo.


¡Vaya caricatura, mucho mejor que tu diplomacia!   

La película de Buñuel es un punto de referencia (o referencia a secas, pero ningún filtro), solo 7 años la separan del fragmento (y no 20, como dicen algunas matemáticas por aquí).

Si es una referencia errónea en tu opinión, hay que ver "Surcos", por ejemplo, cuya acción toma lugar en *Madrid de 1951*: se ven en algunas escenas coches de caballos y carros de cargo arrastrados por personas a pie.


----------



## jilar

Lo de avisar a las putas solo lo puse para ver que nos podemos imaginar la situación más estrambótica que se nos ocurra. Tú lo captas muy bien al proponer algo todavía más estrambótico o inverosímil. Entre los extraterrestres y las putas, me quedo con las segundas... al menos son humanas. 

La opción de usar ese aparato para sellar que indica Marsia también te la compro, pero como segunda opción.

Ninguna más.

Supongamos que escribiera "pulsó varios timbres" ¿cómo lo interpretarías?
¿No es acaso oprimir sinónimo de pulsar?

Lo dicho, la navaja de Occam.

Pd. La tecnología real que hubiera en ese lugar en esa época no puede impedir al autor "modernizar" o "exagerar" los medios técnicos que acontecen en su historia.
Podría incluso contemplar, en el relato fantástico, el aviso a tus extraterrestres.


----------



## Marsianitoh

mouzhik said:


> Si es una referencia errónea en tu opinión, hay que ver "Surcos", por ejemplo, cuya acción toma lugar en *Madrid de 1951*: se ven en algunas escenas coches de caballos y carros de cargo arrastrados por personas a pie.


Y espero que no por eso concluyas que nadie en Madrid tenía coche en 1951 y que, lógicamente, era imposible que en sus comisarías hubiera timbres ( ¡tecnología punta oyes!). Es como si me dijeras que porque has visto un documental sobre los slums de India y porque, fíjate, ¡hasta en las ciudades!, siguen utilizando rickshaws,  es de todo modo imposible que, si un policía habla de, yo qué sé,  " acceder a la red" se esté refiriendo a internet, que hay que entender que hablan de redes de pesca.
¡ Menos mal que querías que te ayudáramos a entender el fragmento! Si tan claro lo tenías, francamente no sé para qué preguntas.


----------



## mouzhik

jilar said:


> Lo de avisar a las putas solo lo puse para ver que nos podemos imaginar la situación más estrambótica que se nos ocurra. Tú lo captas muy bien al proponer algo todavía más estrambótico o inverosímil. Entre los extraterrestres y las putas, me quedo con las segundas... al menos son humanas.
> 
> La opción de usar ese aparato para sellar que indica Marsia también te la compro, pero como segunda opción.
> 
> Ninguna más.
> 
> Supongamos que escribiera "pulsó varios timbres" ¿cómo lo interpretarías?
> ¿No es acaso oprimir sinónimo de pulsar?
> 
> Lo dicho, la navaja de Occam.
> 
> Pd. La tecnología real que hubiera en ese lugar en esa época no puede impedir al autor "modernizar" o "exagerar" los medios técnicos que acontecen en su historia.
> Podría incluso contemplar, en el relato fantástico, el aviso a tus extraterrestres.


Si el autor puede modernizar o exagerar los medios técnicos en su historia, (pues claro que puede, ¡se trata de una obra de ficción!) supongo que el contrario tiene que ser posible también, ¿verdad?


----------



## Quiviscumque

Quizás sea inútil esta reflexión, pero me arriesgo a hacerla.

Tengamos en cuenta dos cosas:
(1) Muñoz Molina es escritor cuidadoso (otra cosa es que su estilo guste más o menos) y escoge con esmero sus palabras. Aquí dice _oprimir timbres_; no dice _pulsar timbres_, como es mucho más frecuente en el español de España. ¿Por qué?
(2) La respuesta está en las imágenes que aportó la estimada @Calambur (oprimir timbres). Creo que Muñoz Molina está pensando en timbres mecánicos, no eléctricos; timbres que se deben _oprimir_ con la palma de la mano para conseguir el timbrazo.

Y, estimado mouzhik, tales timbres son, como dicen los castizos en España, _más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete_; y podrían existir en cualquier sitio, incluso en la rústica España que imaginas


----------



## Rocko!

Si alguien encuentra evidencia seria sobre la existencia de timbres tipo hotel que sean de fecha anterior a la invención del timbre eléctrico, que nos avise por favor. Nada de campanillas de mano, por favor. Creo que sería interesante saber cuál dio origen a cuál. Parece obvio que los de los hoteles, pero el hecho de que las campanillas de mano hacen esa función perfectamente me lleva a pensar que tal vez los timbres tipo hotel no son más antiguos, solo una copia mecánica del eléctrico (una alternativa) más práctica y que además no necesita electricidad.


----------



## jilar

Quiviscumque said:


> Quizás sea inútil esta reflexión, pero me arriesgo a hacerla.
> 
> Tengamos en cuenta dos cosas:
> (1) Muñoz Molina es escritor cuidadoso (otra cosa es que su estilo guste más o menos) y escoge con esmero sus palabras. Aquí dice _oprimir timbres_; no dice _pulsar timbres_, como es mucho más frecuente en el español de España. ¿Por qué?
> (2) La respuesta está en las imágenes que aportó la estimada @Calambur (oprimir timbres). Creo que Muñoz Molina está pensando en timbres mecánicos, no eléctricos; timbres que se deben _oprimir_ con la palma de la mano para conseguir el timbrazo.
> 
> Y, estimado mouzhik, tales timbres son, como dicen los castizos en España, _más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete_; y podrían existir en cualquier sitio, incluso en la rústica España que imaginas


A mí lo único que no me cuadra en ese caso es que ese tipo de timbres mecánicos son todos iguales. Quiero decir que su sonido apenas se distingue entre unos y otros, y menos si quien lo oye (al que va su aviso) está en otra sala.

Como sabemos que hay varios timbres, ¿qué sentido tiene tener 2 o 3 de estis timbres que suenan igual? ¿Cómo distinguiría cada diferente persona a avisar su timbre?

Esta situación la resuelven los timbres eléctricos perfectamente. El inspector tiene una serie de botones, los pulsa, y a quien va dirigido ese aviso recibe un sonoro timbrazo.

Dicho esto, antiguamente (alguno aún se ve si uno se fija) usaban campanillas accionadas por un simple cable o cordón para llamar a los pisos como hoy hacemos con los modernos telefonillos de los portales.
¿Puede ser que tuviera el inspector este último sistema y que el autor hable de timbre, al fin y al cabo hace esa función, en lugar de campanilla? No lo sé, pero podría ser el caso.


----------



## mouzhik

Quiviscumque said:


> Quizás sea inútil esta reflexión, pero me arriesgo a hacerla.
> 
> Tengamos en cuenta dos cosas:
> (1) Muñoz Molina es escritor cuidadoso (otra cosa es que su estilo guste más o menos) y escoge con esmero sus palabras. Aquí dice _oprimir timbres_; no dice _pulsar timbres_, como es mucho más frecuente en el español de España. ¿Por qué?
> (2) La respuesta está en las imágenes que aportó la estimada @Calambur (oprimir timbres). Creo que Muñoz Molina está pensando en timbres mecánicos, no eléctricos; timbres que se deben _oprimir_ con la palma de la mano para conseguir el timbrazo.
> 
> Y, estimado mouzhik, tales timbres son, como dicen los castizos en España, _más simples que el mecanismo de un chupete_; y podrían existir en cualquier sitio, incluso en la rústica España que imaginas


Gracias por tu opinión.

Respecto al escritor y su estilo, estoy de acuerdo contigo: cada palabra está en su sitio, bien elegida, y aún así su lenguaje poético    y metafórico nos deja bastante libertad para no sentirnos encerrados en esta propiedad.

Yo no imagino nada que no esté en el texto: entre los timbres para llamar (que sean eléctricos o mecánicos) o los timbres para sellar se puede elegir libremente aquí, no hay nada para apoyar una posibilidad sobre la otra.

La palabra "*imaginar*" conviene mucho mejor a todas las conjeturas que han sido hechas en el hilo (secretarias, centralitas con lineas de extensión, ayudantes, habitaciones adyacentes, coches multiples, etc.) para justificar la version sonora, de ellas no hay ni rastro en el libro.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> Y espero que no por eso concluyas que nadie en Madrid tenía coche en 1951 y que, lógicamente, era imposible que en sus comisarías hubiera timbres ( ¡tecnología punta oyes!). Es como si me dijeras que porque has visto un documental sobre los slums de India y porque, fíjate, ¡hasta en las ciudades!, siguen utilizando rickshaws,  es de todo modo imposible que, si un policía habla de, yo qué sé,  " acceder a la red" se esté refiriendo a internet, que hay que entender que hablan de redes de pesca.
> ¡ Menos mal que querías que te ayudáramos a entender el fragmento! Si tan claro lo tenías, francamente no sé para qué preguntas.


Son especulaciones tuyas, te las dejo sin desazón ni contrición. 

Entiendo que mis referencias externas no te valen y lo acepto sin problemas.

Pero el libro asimismo nos proporciona bastante contexto para ver cómo el narrador aprehende la posguerra:

_"Miro sus caras y tengo la sensación de que nunca los he conocido verdaderamente, de que nunca he sabido cómo eran, quiénes son fuera y lejos de mí, de qué se acuerdan, qué saben, *cómo vivían en las edades oscuras del hambre y del terror, no hace siglos, sino años, no muchos, un poco antes de que yo naciera,* cuando mi padre y mi madre se casaron..."_


----------



## Kaoss

Lo que dan de si unos timbres... 

No he leído todo el hilo con atención, pero me parece que nadie ha mencionado la opción más lógica, al menos para mi: Timbres de puerta. El inspector habla con la guardesa, visita a varias personas (llamando enérgicamente al timbre de sus puertas), hace llamadas de teléfono y pide un coche.

Desde luego, le veo más sentido a eso que no a que los timbres sean sellos...


----------



## mouzhik

Kaoss said:


> Lo que dan de si unos timbres...
> 
> No he leído todo el hilo con atención, pero me parece que nadie ha mencionado la opción más lógica, al menos para mi: Timbres de puerta. El inspector habla con la guardesa, visita a varias personas (llamando enérgicamente al timbre de sus puertas), hace llamadas de teléfono y pide un coche.
> 
> Desde luego, le veo más sentido a eso que no a que los timbres sean sellos...


Gracias por tu contribución. 

No es posible: hace frio fuera y el inspector _*"se puso la gabardina y el sombrero"*_ antes de salir, por eso es evidente que estaba en su despacho y manifiestamente sentado en el escritorio mientras oprimió timbres y sostuvo conversaciones telefónicas.


----------



## mouzhik

Calambur said:


> ¡Lo que puede la pandemia! - ¿Cuántas páginas tiene el libro?
> 
> 
> ¿No...?
> Pues yo lo diría sin que se me moviera una vibrisa.
> 
> Claro que si no te gusta el uso del verbo 'oprimir', podrías protestarle al autor de "El jinete Polanco". Decirle, por ejemplo: "¡Hombre, a ver si se expresa con propiedad!, que me confunde".
> 
> 
> Además, no todos los timbres eran eléctricos. Ver acá (última imagen antes de la publicidad), y también se puede buscar el funcionamiento de algunos modelos en YouTube (p. ej. "viejo timbre llamador de recepción de hotel").


Se me ha pasado por alto tu preciosa aportación, lo siento. 

No sé qué tiene que ver la pandemia con el tocino y tampoco sé cuántas paginas tiene el libro: no lo he terminado todavía. Pero te lo aconsejo de todos modos o cualquier otro libro de este escritor. 

No me he expresado bien: si el autor dice "oprimir timbres", pues se dice y punto. Mi idea es otra: a lo mejor el verbo "oprimir" no es la primera palabra que viene a la mente en esto contexto.

Y si se tratase de timbres antiguos sin electricidad, ¿porqué habría varios en su escritor?


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> ... ese tipo de timbres mecánicos son todos iguales. (...) su sonido apenas se distingue entre unos y otros...


   Tu respuesta es oro molido.


----------



## Marsianitoh

mouzhik said:


> Son especulaciones tuyas, te las dejo sin desazón ni contrición.
> 
> Entiendo que mis referencias externas no te valen y lo acepto sin problemas.
> 
> Pero el libro asimismo nos proporciona bastante contexto para ver cómo el narrador aprehende la posguerra:
> 
> _"Miro sus caras y tengo la sensación de que nunca los he conocido verdaderamente, de que nunca he sabido cómo eran, quiénes son fuera y lejos de mí, de qué se acuerdan, qué saben, *cómo vivían en las edades oscuras del hambre y del terror, no hace siglos, sino años, no muchos, un poco antes de que yo naciera,* cuando mi padre y mi madre se casaron..."_


A ver, que en la posguerra la gente pasara hambre y miseria no es razón para concluir  que era imposible que hubiera timbres en una comisaría, o coches. En esa misma época mi abuelo cumplía condena en un batallón de trabajadores que construían el AEROPUERTO de Málaga, pasaban más hambre que las ratas pero no por ello retrocedieron de repente al pleistoceno. Mi abuela iba de su aldea al pueblo grande más cercano a vender la leche en burro, pero entre otros,  el farmacéutico tenía coche y en las oficinas de la mina, en la papelera, tenían teléfono. El timbre eléctrico se inventó en 1831 El timbre: Un invento útil y con curiosos orígenes | Guioteca.com, en España había timbres antes de la guerra y no veo por qué no habría de haberlos después.


----------



## mouzhik

Marsianitoh said:


> A ver, que en la posguerra la gente pasara hambre y miseria no es razón para concluir  que era imposible que hubiera timbres en una comisaría, o coches. En esa misma época mi abuelo cumplía condena en un batallón de trabajadores que construían el AEROPUERTO de Málaga, pasaban más hambre que las ratas pero no por ello retrocedieron de repente al pleistoceno. Mi abuela iba de su aldea al pueblo grande más cercano a vender la leche en burro, pero entre otros,  el farmacéutico tenía coche y en las oficinas de la mina, en la papelera, tenían teléfono. El timbre eléctrico se inventó en 1831 El timbre: Un invento útil y con curiosos orígenes | Guioteca.com, en España había timbres antes de la guerra y no veo por qué no habría de haberlos después.


Otra vez haces conclusiones para mí, no hace falta, gracias. 

A lo mejor de verdad había numerosos timbres en la comisaría de Úbeda, un gran parque de automobiles y muchas cosas más, no lo sé y tampoco es importante, de paso sea dicho, porque la cuidad de Mágina es un lugar en cierta medida imaginario y yo prefiero quedarme con lo que me inspira el libro para interpretar el pasaje en cuestión.

Mas cabe subrayar que gracias a este hilo he aprendido mucho, sobre la época y sobre los timbres por supuesto, y por eso les agradezco a todos los foreros participantes.


----------



## jilar

mouzhik said:


> Yo no imagino nada que no esté en el texto: entre los timbres para llamar (que sean eléctricos o mecánicos) o los timbres para sellar se puede elegir libremente aquí, no hay nada para apoyar una posibilidad sobre la otra.
> 
> La palabra "*imaginar*" conviene mucho mejor a todas las conjeturas que han sido hechas en el hilo (secretarias, centralitas con lineas de extensión, ayudantes, habitaciones adyacentes, coches multiples, etc.) para justificar la version sonora, de ellas no hay ni rastro en el libro.


No sé si esto te ayudará. Vengo observando que varias de tus respuestas se escudan en el detalle de lo que se cuenta exactamente en esta parte del relato (me refiero a lo que nos has transcrito aquí y no a toda la obra).

Como por ejemplo cuando Rocko hablaba de ayudantes o subordinados, en plural, y tú le precisaste que en *esa escena concreta *solo se menciona al inspector, a un guardia -aclarando tú que este sería el único subordinado*- y a la guardesa.

*Perdona si cometo algún error, es solo un comentario que hago de memoria, sin estar leyendo exactamente tus palabras allí. Pero creo que se entiende lo que estoy diciendo.

Bien, entonces pregunto, porque no lo sé. ¿Esa escena, donde solo menciona a tres personajes, no sucede en una comisaría?
Si es afirmativo, te pregunto yo, ¿en esa parte de la escena, u otra del libro, se describe detalladamente tal comisaría -tanto sus dependencias como a todos sus funcionarios- o no?

Cuando las respondas veremos el panorama ante el que estamos.
Pero, mientras tanto, te diré que si nada de eso se detalla, eso no impide a ningún lector imaginar y por lo tanto asumir que, si están en una comisaría, habrá al menos más personas en el edificio - me refiero al grupo de funcionarios que podemos suponer en este tipo de edificios (empezando por un comisario, que sería el jefe de la comisaría; incluso algún otro inspector; o quienes se encargan del papeleo cotidiano por así decirlo, en fin, quienes realizan las funciones administrativas, podríamos suponer las típicas sectetarias de la época) y a sus respectivas dependencias, salas, despachos, ... o como uno lo quiera clasificar.

En fin, que si el inspector está en la comisaría, aunque en una escena concreta solo lo acompañen dos personas, uno bien puede imaginar o suponer toda una serie de personas trabajando en ese edificio.
Y es en esta situación donde los timbres eléctricos se explican a la perfección.


Es como si en una obra, en determinado capítulo yo cuento que el protagonista entra en un bar y allí tiene una conversación con dos amigos. Según tú, como no menciono ni a un camarero, ni tampoco a nadie en la barra - ni esta tampoco- ni a más comensales, ni la existencia de unos aseos, etc... en fin, todo lo que uno puede suponer haya en un bar, ¿me dices que eres incapaz de imaginar todo eso en el relato? ¿Porque simplemente no se menciona todo eso?


----------



## mouzhik

Estimado jilar, ya tienes une buena parte de la respuesta: La palabra "imaginar" conviene mucho mejor a todas las conjeturas que han sido hechas en el hilo (secretarias, centralitas con lineas de extensión, ayudantes, habitaciones adyacentes, coches multiples, etc.) para justificar la version sonora, de ellas *no hay ni rastro en el libro*.

Alors tengo que confesar que no he terminado el libro todavía, pero doy este parte del relato por acabado, salvo que al escritor  tenga algún _"plot twist"_ en la manga (yo no lo creo), como la narración no es exactamente cronológica.

Con respecto a la comisaría y sus supuestas dependencias, el autor nos ahorra su descripción detallada (o cualquier otra, ¿pero porqué?) y solo la menciona un par de veces como un *"edificio lóbrego"* con balcones... ¿un guiño a "Lazarillo de Tormes" y la casa lóbrega del hidalgo?... ¡yo también tengo imaginación! 

Se me ha olvidaba otro detalle importante: la comisaría se encuentra en la plaza del General Orduña, en el centro de la cuidad. 

Y ya está, no hay nada más sobre ella *EN EL LIBRO*. Y si me equivoco, que me corrijan, ¡por favor!


----------



## Rocko!

mouzhik said:


> la comisaría se encuentra en la plaza del General Orduña
> Y ya está, no hay nada más sobre ella *EN EL LIBRO*. Y si me equivoco, que me *corrijan*,


No puedo atender ese "corrijan" porque lo que ahora estás preguntando es otro tema y tendría que abordarse en otro hilo.
Solo puedo decir que cada vez es más difícil sugerirte explicaciones porque ya han sido mencionadas las más plausibles y, además, no recibes muy amablemente las conjeturas (a veces sí las agradeces pero otras veces criticas que no hay rastro en el libro de nada de lo que conjeturamos).
Nunca voy a leer ese libro porque no es de mi interés ese tipo de trama y género, pero te voy a decir qué sí hay en ese libro, usando la ayuda de la función de búsqueda de "Ctrl + F":

Aparece la palabra timbre(s) *26 *veces.
Aparece la palabra timbrazo *6* veces.
Y probablemente (esta vez conjeturo sobre ti no sobre el libro) ya leíste la frase —en una página muy próxima a la que nos pediste que analizáramos— que dice "_Ya hay timbres y no llamadores de metal en las puertas_", en referencia al mismo pueblo de la comisaría, y que posiblemente esa es una de las cosas que más te da vueltas en la mente.
Desafortunadamente para ti, esa frase no resuelve la otra de una página anterior, solo indica que los timbres de puerta comenzaron a usarse en el pueblo, *independientemente *de que la comisaría sí haya tenido uno o varios en el pasado, cuando todavía no había timbres en las casas de ese lugar.

Sin conjeturas sobre lo que no aparece el libro.

*Editado (por error, al teclear escribí la primera vez "2" en vez de "26". Es 26).


----------



## mouzhik

Rocko! said:


> No puedo atender ese "corrijan" porque lo que ahora estás preguntando es otro tema y tendría que abordarse en otro hilo.
> Solo puedo decir que cada vez es más difícil sugerirte explicaciones porque ya han sido mencionadas las más plausibles y, además, no recibes muy amablemente las conjeturas (a veces sí las agradeces pero otras veces criticas que no hay rastro en el libro de nada de lo que conjeturamos).
> Nunca voy a leer ese libro porque no es de mi interés ese tipo de trama y género, pero te voy a decir qué sí hay en ese libro, usando la ayuda de la función de búsqueda de "Ctrl + F":
> 
> Aparece la palabra timbre(s) *26 *veces.
> Aparece la palabra timbrazo *6* veces.
> Y probablemente (esta vez conjeturo sobre ti no sobre el libro) ya leíste la frase —en una página muy próxima a la que nos pediste que analizáramos— que dice "_Ya hay timbres y no llamadores de metal en las puertas_", en referencia al mismo pueblo de la comisaría, y que posiblemente esa es una de las cosas que más te da vueltas en la mente.
> Desafortunadamente para ti, esa frase no resuelve la otra de una página anterior, solo indica que los timbres de puerta comenzaron a usarse en el pueblo, *independientemente *de que la comisaría sí haya tenido uno o varios en el pasado, cuando todavía no había timbres en las casas de ese lugar.
> 
> Sin conjeturas sobre lo que no aparece el libro.
> 
> *Editado (por error, al teclear escribí la primera vez "2" en vez de "26". Es 26).



Hombre, es un modo de hablar: lo digo solo por humildad, estoy bastante seguro del mío (no por Ctrl + F", sino porque estoy leyendo el libro en cuestión) y no espero ninguna corrección y mucho menos de tu parte. 

¿Porqué te molestas tanto con un libro que ni siquiera te interesa y que no vas a leer? 

Yo tenía dudas sobre el fragmento, pregunté aquí, me ayudaron y ahora lo veo muy claro, gracias, ya está. 

Este hila ya ha cumplido su función y se alarga inútilmente, como una mala película. 

Que algún moderador pase por aquí y tenga piedad de nosotros, por favor. ¡Amén!


----------



## Lurrezko

mouzhik said:


> Este hila ya ha cumplido su función y se alarga inútilmente, como una mala película.
> 
> Que algún moderador pase por aquí y tenga piedad de nosotros, por favor. ¡Amén!


Este hilo es una mala película desde que empezó y si se alarga inútilmente es porque te has pasado 80 mensajes sin dar tu brazo a torcer y acogiéndote a interpretaciones que son manifiestas estupideces. Y nosotros insistiendo con una paciencia digna de mejor causa. Y ahora tienes el cinismo de pedir piedad a los moderadores para que lo cierren, como si fuéramos nosotros los que lo alargamos y no tú con una tozudez que nos ha sacado a todos de quicio. Qué huevos tienes, muchacho.

Saludos


----------



## mouzhik

Lurrezko said:


> Este hilo es una mala película desde que empezó y si se alarga inútilmente es porque te has pasado 80 mensajes sin dar tu brazo a torcer y acogiéndote a interpretaciones que son manifiestas estupideces. Y nosotros insistiendo con una paciencia digna de mejor causa. Y ahora tienes el cinismo de pedir piedad a los moderadores para que lo cierren, como si fuéramos nosotros los que lo alargamos y no tú con una tozudez que nos ha sacado a todos de quicio. Qué huevos tienes, muchacho.
> 
> Saludos


Mejor tenerlas bien puestas que no tenerlas del todo. 

Si piensas que he hecho o dicho algo en contra de las reglas del foro, sabes qué hacer,  ¿verdad? 

Me han ayudado y por estoy contento y agradecido.

Pero unos últimos posts son simplemente ataques personales sin ningún valor añadido y sin relación con mi pregunta. 
Y tampoco sin ningún interés para el foro, no es el lugar para esto tipo de cosas.


----------



## Artifacs

Espero que no cierren el hilo sin que @mouzhik nos revele cuál es la traducción al francés de esa frase esquiva.

Quiero saber si el traductor mostró tan poca imaginación como nosotros, simples mortales nativos... (debería darnos vergüenza ;-) )


----------



## mouzhik

Artifacs said:


> Espero que no cierren el hilo sin que @mouzhik nos revele cuál es la traducción al francés de esa frase esquiva.
> 
> Quiero saber si el traductor mostró tan poca imaginación como nosotros, simples mortales nativos... (debería darnos vergüenza ;-) )


Yo también lo espero, ¡muchas gracias por tu apoyo! 

Desafortunadamente no he podido encontrar la traducción al francés en línea, así que ta pegunta queda abierta...


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

El texto en un libro en francés...






Parece que se decanta por "*timbres*" o "campanas (campanillas)"...


----------



## Lamarimba

Miguel On Ojj said:


> se decanta por "*timbres*"



Alabado sea el Altísimo.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Interesante hilo... 

Yo optaría por la opción más fácil, le achacaría el problema a un error de continuidad como nos tienen acostumbrados las películas, y daría vuelta la página, sin más ni más.


----------



## Artifacs

Lamarimba said:


> Alabado sea el Altísimo.


----------



## Ballenero

(Por problemas técnicos, desde la última sesión de mantenimiento, no podía acceder, pero ya está solucionado).
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Algunas veces ocurre que una palabra en un tiempo tiene un significado y con el transcurso de los acontecimientos, esa palabra cambia de uso y se aplica a un significado distinto.
Para un escritor de novela histórica, utilizar ese recurso es un manjar muy apetecible y Muñoz Molina no podía dejar escapar esa oportunidad.

Nadie ha mencionado que el lugar donde se hace el dinero, los sellos, los timbres y otras cosas relacionadas, se llama:
Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre FNMT
(y no, éstos no hacen “ring”).

De todas maneras, al final no va a hacer falta tener en cuenta el contexto ni las zarandajas de nadie.
Es una cuestión puramente lingüística.
Simplemente hay que analizar las palabras en su conjunto.


mouzhik said:


> *el inspector Florencio Pérez oprimió enérgicamente varios timbres*,


Oprimir, realmente, es sinónimo de pulsar en algunos casos pero no en todos.
El matiz que los diferencia es que oprimir se hace apretando con intensidad ascendente.
Es decir, se aprieta, se empuja o se constriñe algo, empezando débilmente y aumentando la fuerza aplicada.
Por eso, para indicar que no se haga demasiada fuerza al oprimir alguna cosa, es necesario añadir “suavemente”.
Sin embargo oprimir fuerte no es habitual porque ese “fuerte” ya va incluído (podría decirse como animando pero nada más).
A esto hay que añadir el adverbio “enérgicamente”, y aquí es donde queda dilucidada la cuestión.
Si fueran timbres sonoros, sin importar que sean mecánicos o eléctricos, oprimirlos enérgicamente, sin duda, sería algo extraño.
No me imagino a nadie pulsándolos con una fuerza que va en aumento (parecería un chiflado) y la otra posibilidad es que “enérgicamente” se refiera a “velozmente”, en cuyo caso el escritor hubiera usado otras palabras que describen mejor esa acción como por ejemplo: pulsó varios timbres rápidamente.

He leído en algún sitio que el autor quería reflejar en el personaje del inspector un rasgo de patetismo y en esta escena queda plasmada esa intención perfectamente.
El inspector observa los papeles que están sobre la mesa, toma el sello y en vez de estamparlo de un golpe rápido como sería lo normal, lo coloca suavemente en el documento y lo va apretando poco a poco aumentando la presión sobre él.
Yo no veo que esto tenga nada de descabellado.
¿Cómo habría que describir esta acción si no?



En Cuentos del Sobrau se narra la llegada de la luz (¡ojo! de la luz, no de la electricidad porque como dice: no teníamos nada qué enchufar) a un pueblo de Cataluña, aunque fue en 1922, lo que cuenta es lo que ocurre veinte años después.
Es muy interesante.
(A partir de la página 263).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ballenero said:


> Simplemente hay que analizar las palabras en su conjunto.


Eso es lo que hemos hecho todos... y en un altísimo porcentaje la conclusión ha sido muy diferente y unánime. Sigo encontrando descabellada la explicación de los sellos.

Un saludo


----------



## Marsianitoh

Estoy aquí, en la cocina de mi casa mirando a ver dónde está la cámara oculta porque, de verdad, esto parece ya una tomadura de pelo.
Vamos a ver, el comisario está enfadado porque tiene que dejar sus versos para ir al lugar del delito, por eso cuelga el teléfono dando un golpe tras las llamadas y por eso llama a los timbres enérgicamente, para que su subalterno venga  rápido y  le ordene que prepare el coche.
En cuanto al problema de la electricidad y los timbres, por enésima vez, no entiendo cómo sigues poniendo en duda que haya timbres arguyendo que Magina tenía que ser una especie de reducto medieval y sin embargo no te cause estupor que el comisario tenga teléfono. Por la misma regla de tres me tendrías que argumentar que cuando dice teléfono tenemos que entender, yo qué sé, tam-tam.
Si defendieras que con " oprimir timbres" se refiere a apretar los sellos de tinta con los que se sellan documentos ( opción que ya di hace no sé cuantos mensajes), es decir, que lo que quiere decir es que selló  enérgicamente con varios sellos diferentes algún documento, te diría ( como dije antes) que me parece una opción muy poco probable pero con cierta lógica. Lo de apretar sellos con la mano es una chorrada como un templo.


----------



## Kaoss

Un timbre (de puerta) se puede oprimir con energía, con ira o con parsimonia. El efecto será el mismo: el timbre sonará igual en todos los casos, pero alguien con prisa no apretará el timbre de la misma manera que alguien calmado y relajado. desde luego la opción de timbre somo sello, no me casa con el contexto (llamadas telefónicas, conversaciones con gente, pedir un coche para ir a algún sitio....).


----------



## jilar

Lo de enérgicamente se explica como acaban de explicar los dos últimos compañeros.
Lo sé por experiencia propia. En el caso del inspector es que está molesto, o incluso cabreado, por eso pulsa los timbres de ese modo (con fuerza, diría el común mortal) y cuelga el teléfono con la violencia que dice.

En mi trabajo tengo que llamar al cliente con los debidos telefonillos (que no dejan de ser timbres) para acceder al portal. Yo no voy cabreado, los hay que en cuanto los tocas, suenan. Pero otros no funcionan con la misma facilidad y si tras pulsarlo, u oprimirlo según este autor,  no da ninguna señal, pruebo a pulsarlo con más fuerza (enérgicamente según este autor).
Recuerdo a un cliente que anotó en los comentarios del reparto "pulsar con fuerza el telefonillo porque no funciona bien".

En fin, aquí el inspector, aparte de estar molesto/enfadado, se quiere asegurar de que el timbre va a sonar, lo pulsa con fuerza, y así se evita tener que repetir la acción por si a la primera no lo pulsara bien.

No hay más.

Ya se aportó la traducción en francés e incluso en alemán y concuerdan con la interpretación de "pulsar timbres".
Darle más vueltas al asunto es inútil.


----------



## Ballenero

Pues vale pero no está bien contado.
Aparte de que lo normal es oprimir un botón y tocar un timbre, 
me parece una incongruencia que el comisario toque los timbres, luego hable por teléfono y después le diga al ayudante que prepare el coche, entonces ¿para qué toca los timbres? ¿quién escucha esos timbres?
Misterios de la literatura.


----------



## Rocko!

El problema de la electricidad tampoco lo es. Hay mucha evidencia escrita que dice que en mi estado mexicano de Q. Roo había electricidad en una pequeña población en medio de la selva, en la que vivía un puñado de personas, apenas comenzado el siglo anterior (y antes que ese timbre español de la novela), para uso exclusivo de dos o tres edificios de gobierno y un pequeño parque (jardín público). ¿la razón? había un generador de electricidad para poder hacer funcionar el telégrafo, cuyas líneas tuvieron que tenderse entre cocodrilos, boas constrictoras, mosquitos de la malaria y una exuberante vegetación por la que era difícil hacer pasar un alfiler en línea recta. No creo que en España no pudieran tener electricidad por medios parecidos o, mejor aún, sin necesidad de generadores locales.


----------



## jilar

Ballenero said:


> ¿para qué toca los timbres? ¿quién escucha esos timbres?


Todo eso, en el relato, es irrelevante. Igual que con quién habla por teléfono.
Si el autor lo creyera relevante, bien que lo  aclararía.

En fin, no hay que darle más vueltas. Hay que ver la escena como lo que es, comentando una serie de acciones antes de salir de la comisaría ... como quien dice para hacer relleno (no creo que cambiara mucho la obra si esas cuatro o cinco acciones no las pusiera).


----------



## mouzhik

Lamarimba said:


> Alabado sea el Altísimo.


¡Por supuesto!

Sin embargo, hay que tener en mente que el libro ha sido traducido en francés por un ser humano (por muy calificado que sea) y no por Dios.

Si se puede apretar / oprimir un botón, se puede también apretar un timbre de tipo sello automático o sello autoentintable (como para poner la fecha, etc.): nos parecen muy modernos porque son de plástico ahora, pero en realidad fueron inventados en los EEUU en... *1886* _(self-inking stamp)_.

Y sobre todo: ¿qué más da?
El texto (el fragmento y el libro) nos permite pensar ambas cosas sin ninguna restricción.


----------



## Alemanita

Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera. Lástima si el autor quería decir otra cosa.
Este hilo interminable y tu insistencia, Mouzhik, en que un ser humano, por muy califado que sea, puede equivocarse, me recuerda lo que le pasó al pobre J.L. Borges al ser traducido por primera vez al alemán, donde
"sabía llegar de lo más paquete al quilombo, en un oscuro, con las prendas de plata“
fue traducido como (retraduzco del alemán, y no soy nada calificada)

"podía permitirse de aparecer en el bar de mala reputación, con todo lo que tenía, en la oscuridad, con la plata robada".

Der Gaucho im Kometenschweif «  ReLü


----------



## mouzhik

Alemanita said:


> Cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera. Lástima si el autor quería decir otra cosa.
> Este hilo interminable y tu insistencia, Mouzhik, en que un ser humano, por muy califado que sea, puede equivocarse, me recuerda lo que le pasó al pobre J.L. Borges al ser traducido por primera vez al alemán, donde
> "sabía llegar de lo más paquete al quilombo, en un oscuro, con las prendas de plata“
> fue traducido como (retraduzco del alemán, y no soy nada calificada)
> 
> "podía permitirse de aparecer en el bar de mala reputación, con todo lo que tenía, en la oscuridad, con la plata robada".
> 
> Der Gaucho im Kometenschweif «  ReLü


Vaya libertad: _"cada uno es libre de pensar lo que quiera"_, pero hay que pensar como la mayoría...

Que el autor quisiera decir una cosa u otra, queda fuera de nuestro alcance.

Pero podemos leer el libro para poder acercarnos un poco a lo que quería decir. Así que, lástima o albricias, animo a todo el mundo que todavía no ha leído el libro que lo lean (en español, ¡por supuesto!): es una obra maestra, aleccionadora y apasionante.

Y otra vez gracias a todos.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

mouzhik said:


> Pero podemos leer el libro para poder acercarnos un poco a lo que quería decir.


¿Y si, como algunos ya te dijimos, ya lo hemos leído?¿Volvemos a leerlo, a ver si le encontramos otra (tu) interpretación, por peregrina que sea?


----------



## Ballenero

Pues yo prefiero interpretarlo de forma peregrina que dar por buena una incongruencia.


----------



## mouzhik

Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿Y si, como algunos ya te dijimos, ya lo hemos leído?¿Volvemos a leerlo, a ver si le encontramos otra (tu) interpretación, por peregrina que sea?


Vamos por partes, como solía decir un tal Jack. 

Primero, la mayoría de los participantes del hilo no han leído el libro y mi post se dirige sobre todo a ellos.

Segundo, mi interpretación se sostiene del punto de vista lingüístico y lógico, concuerda con el contexto y no es más peregrina que la tuya, pero,  al contraria de ti, yo no te la impongo.

Y tercero, acaba de salir un nuevo libro de Antonio Muñoz Molina, a lo mejor te va a gustar también.


----------



## mouzhik

Ballenero said:


> Pues yo prefiero interpretarlo de forma peregrina que dar por buena una incongruencia.


¡Muchas gracias por tu apoyo, Ballenero! 

Si no fuera por ti, pasaría por un loco de remate...


----------

